# Squeezo, meat grinders , etc.



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

DH has some stuff listed on ebay that I thought someone here might be interested in. There is a Squeezo strainer, two meat grinders and some vintage pyrex. He also has a Roma food mill in the box that he hasn't had a chance to list yet. If anyone is interested in that I can take some pictures.

The link is all of the listings together.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/668_oak_str...L:EOISSU:US:1123&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------

